# Should i be worried



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

i just got the pit i was buying today and he has red by his back legs and his butthole but he pooped and didnt poop blood and we took him a shower and it didnt come off what could it be?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what you mean red? like a rash or like something dried and on his fur? can you post a pic?


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

im not sure the camera will pick it up it kinda looks like if he was biting at it it just looks red over his coat


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Need to see pics for this one, I think, mate. I'm not sure what you mean by "red over his coat".


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

its cus hes brindle and its like a red brindle where the red is it at


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Orlando409 said:


> its cus hes brindle and its like a red brindle where the red is it at


 Pics, man. Do you mean his fur is just a different colour or is there something stuck on it?


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

i touch it and theres nothing on it but its red ill take a picture with my dads phone when he gets home from work his phone has a pretty good camera


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

so the color of the fur is red? there isnt actually anything dried or on it? and its not on the skin its not a rash? could just be the color of the fur then.


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

i went outside and looked at it and it looks better but now im worried about my puppy i went outside and she kept eating leaves and didnt want to play so i kept looking at her to see what was wrong and after a while she went poop she pooped green leaves and at the end a little red thing it looked gooey what could it be and her poop was solid but with gooey substance on it


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Has she been to the vet yet? Has she been wormed?


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

take her to the vet .. you never want to mess with red goey poop unless you know they have eating crayons ... { just sayin }


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

yea shes been wormed and has her shots beside rabies becuase shes too young i gave her some pedialyte in her food and she looks like shes feeling a little better


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

no point trying to treat something when you have no clue what it could be, when was she last dewormed? puppys ahve to be dewormed alot more often then adults I think until they are 6 months it like every month. I would have a check up , bring in a fecal sample if possible with you they can test for other parasites. is she eating and drinking? unless she isnt drinking or has bad diarreah I wouldnt bother with the pedialyte.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

IzzosMommy said:


> take her to the vet .. you never want to mess with red goey poop unless you know they have eating crayons ... { just sayin }


HA :rofl:


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

yea shes eating and drinking and is playing now i guess she just had a tummy ache but now my other dog is starting to bite his hind leg again and its red again ill take a pic
right now and upload it


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

for the gooey poop with a bit of red in it though I would still take her to the vet and get a fecal done and check for worms and parsites that isnt normal and should be checked , regardless of if she is acting normal . that do you mean your other dog is chewing his leg? like raw? have you checked for fleas at all? is it red and only one area he does this?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pictures would help. Eating leaves is just a puppy thing and could make the poop gooey. If you just got the pup it could be a shock to be in a new place and she may not want to play and could stress her out and have runny poop. Nothing to worry about just yet unless she looks worse tomorrow or she has bloody stool. Blood can come out in stool and not be parvo but could be a GI upset.


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

no i had her a for a month or more well i bought flea shampoo see if thats whats causing his redness


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Treating her for fleas if she does not have them is not going to help! You can tell if she has fleas by looking at her skin. Flea dirt are little black spots on her skin if you look closely, or look for any fleas. Treating a dog for something they do not have is not the way to go. You are putting chemicals on a puppy and I do not recommend that unless they have an issue you have diagnosed not guessed.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes fleas are easy to spot best place is to check atthe rear and right above the tail if you brush the fur backwards you will eitehr see fleas or like PK said small black dot { flea poop}. I personally dont like the flea shampoos if you dont wash it completely out they can lick it off and it can make them sick , If you want to go pesticide route id get advantage or something similar like that from your vet { apparently they have a pill form as well now } I use natural I go with brewers yeast and garlic pills they work great for my dogs but have heard some say they havent seen results so up to you.


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

well i know my puppy has fleas for sure ive seen them on her and i seen some crawling on his stomach so im going to see if thats the problem


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

it looks like maybe he is chewing there , typical spot for fleas. Id treat for fleas and see if it improves.


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

i posted the pictures so what do you guys think it is?


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

oh i need to buy good flea protection then becuase i just showered him with flea shampoo like 10 minutes ago see if it helps


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the flea shampoo isnt great it only kills the live fleas it doesnt protectthem from picking them up tomorrow or eggs. So yes some good flea treatment is best advice. And with flea shampoo most people dont use it right they lather and rinse where you really have to let it sit for like 10minutes minimum for it to actually have time to work and then rinse very very well or like I mentioned before they can lick it off and it can make them sick. And since baths can dry the skin out its not a method you can use over and over in a short period of time.


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

oh and now i know why my puppy was sick when i got my new dog i took him a shower and my puppy ate a little bit shampoo so i guess her tummy was upset the next day wich was yesterday


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hopefully that helps (the shampoo) you might want to look at something like advantix or frontline for help control the fleas. See if that helps


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

ok i used advintix to kill all the fleas on him but he keeps chewing at the same spot so what could it be now?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

is it just that one spot? when did you do the advantix? nextthing if its not fleas I would look into what he is eating? maybe allergy related. But if you just did the advantix give it 24 hours or so if he has chewed it to where its raw there could be a minor infection or irritation making it itchy while it heals , is it open at all? notice anything bumps, sores, puss on the red area?


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

i bought it from a feed store and when i had bought him he already had it so its not the food and until now he has a little spot that is bloody from where he chewed but its really small like a if he popped a pimple on his back


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

he is probably having a allergic reaction the the fleas give him a benadryl and see is he is still chewing .. Izzo is so allergic to them ,! and she gets the same exact thing if I dont do the revolution and she gets them .


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya even those small spots from chewing can be itchy and sore , try the benedryl and just keep him from chewing it as much as you can until it clears.


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

so benadryl the medicine


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

in liquid or tablets?


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I give the tablets , I dont think she would take the liquid lol shes wayy to picky . I give the little pink tablets , lowest miligram I can find ..


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

ok thank you im going to see if that helps


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Give it some time for his skin to recover from the fleas and if you give benadryl then it is 1mg per pound of body weight. Each pill is 25mg so if he weighs 40-50 you can give 2 pills. Try that for at least 5 days. Be careful not to try too many things at once or you will cause skin irritation. Give him a week now that you put a lot of chemicals on him before you try something else. Hopefully this will clear up in a few days, if he is chewing himself raw you can put a E collar on him so he cannot chew his rear end.


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

ok and he started to get stuff by his lips like scabs what should i do?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

can you take a pic? if this is spreading you may want to go get it looked at , could be mange , could be a fungal infection. if you post pics we can help a bit better but with it going on and now spreading id be going in for a check up.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

could be a chemical burn from all the flea meds. Pictures would help it could be a lot of things.


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

yea ill take a picture as soon as i can i havent had much of a break from school or work


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

thats how it looks on both sides and he keeps chewing on his back what else can i do i tried benadryl it didnt help


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

do you supplement his diet with anything? what brand of food do you use ?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

are the fleas gone? you can get a flea comb and go over him see if anything gets picked up. how long since you put the flea treatment on? is the redness still there by his rear? has it gotten any bigger ? how long did you try the benedryl for ? could try what PK did with her son and put bitter apple on the spot he is chewing see if it keeps him from chewing lol { dont do that if its open at all though might be ouchy }


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

i feed him totw prarie forumula its been about a week sense i put the flea treatment the redness is still by his rear and it got worse and i tried benadryl for 3 days they told me to dab burned motor oil so the he wont chew cus of the stinky smell


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

and i saw under his belly today cus he constantly scratching it and hes scratched it so much he took off skin and is open


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i think he may have an allergy id go get him looked at to make sure thats what it is though , after this long and now that its open it needs to be seen. may have to look at his food there may be something in there that he isnt good with , any treats you give him? If yes id stop on the treats for now and se ehow he does, the vet can give you a better med if the benedryl isnt workin.


----------

